# 2 unlisted Muskegon Brewery variations-- Bruce!



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Bottle one: "Muskegon" splashed in a slightly different but still cursive font compared to bottle number 8 on this page. I also have bottle number 9 and 8--parts. Anyway... "Muskegon / BREWING CO. / MUSKEGON,MICH. / REGISTERED / PURE AND WITHOUT DRUGS / OR POISON" on front. On back heel is a number "3" and on the bottom is "13 OZ." It is a full-ABM Crown-top with seam up lip and the seem of the plate for front embossing--if I recall. I believe it to date to 1918ish. It is not listed as of this moment. It is the first antique beer I ever pulled out of Mona Lake.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

More photos:


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Shard I kept due to error. Here is what you can read: "...WING CO / MUSKEGON, MICH. / REGISTERED / ... AND WITHOUT DRUGSOR / POISON" "DRUGSOR" is indeed one word and above the "S" is a dot of sorts. The embossing is sloppy and the font quite small. The base reads, "ROOT" so we know it's after 1900.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

All three, and the unlisted variation of which I try to show the font-style difference between it and number 8.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Intact, missing-neck #8, error bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Listed bottle: "MUSKEGON / BREWING CO. / MUSKEGON,MICH. / REGISTERED / PURE AND WITHOUT DRUGS / OR POISON" on front. On back there is nothing. On the heel is, "W F & S / X / MIL" The neck is missing, but might have been a tooled crown.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

One more photo from today, then two more from previous attempts to photograph it when we had light enough to show-up on camera. The errors in my typing of the embossing on how "MUSKEGON,MICH." is not spaced were intentional--it's how the bottles are.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Explained differences between intact and broken type-8 (number 8-like) bottles: "M" is curled at end in #8, "u" in #8 has a double tail (front and end,) "s" is more... I dunno how to describe it... "k" is shorter but with longer tail, "g'' is longer and has an extended tail that reaches "o" and into "n"--"n" has a tail as well that isn't present in the intact variation I have. 
Anyone know who made the one embossed "13 OZ." and does anyone have the broken ROOT one but intact and possibly willing to sell?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Muskegon Brewing Co.: 1876 is the incorporated date on the Facebook page. I think it actually shut-down in 1919 a bit early for Prohibition-- been awhile since I did in-depth research on it. It is to reopen--if it hasn't already-- under ownership of my former teacher's son. Grand Rapids Brewing Co. bought it out at one point. I have one tooled-crown from that company. Another page: [h6]*"EST: 1867*[/h6][h6]*YEAR CLOSED: 1957*[/h6][h6]*LOCATION: Muskegon, MI (1159 Lake Shore Drive)*[/h6][h6]*TRADE NAMES:*[/h6]Frederick Neumeister 1867-1874L. A. Johnson 1874-1876Meeske Bros. (Otto & Gustav) 1876-1877Muskegon Brewing Co. Meeske Bros. (604 Michigan Avenue & Lake Street) 1877-1919Brewery operations shut down by National Prohibition in 1920Issued U-Permit No. MI-U-677 allowing the resumption of brewing operations 1933Muskegon Brewing Co., Inc. (1159 Lake Shore Dr) 1933-1934Grand Rapids Brewing Co. 1934-1946Goebel Brewing Co, 1946-1957"


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 1, 2014)

Don't bring me down.... Bruce. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

*Is confused.*


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd like to see a Muskegon paper label bottle with Permit # from 1933-34. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Hemi, this it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or this?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 1, 2014)

Only seen 1 pic, wheres the other pic? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Really? Hmmm. I see two. One has a label and is amber, the other is labeless and green.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 1, 2014)

I see a red Square meaning no Pic & then I see the label less green one. Most likely the 1933-34 version would be unembossed with paper label. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

http://images.cloud.worthpoint.com/wpimages/images/images1/1/0308/02/1_806b73fdd84fcb090c8c7c39d246c252.jpg This is embossed somewhat, but not much. Why do you look for such a specific example, Leon? Even when signed-out, I can still see both bottles. Does anyone else have the issue?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 1, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> http://images.cloud.worthpoint.com/wpimages/images/images1/1/0308/02/1_806b73fdd84fcb090c8c7c39d246c252.jpg This is embossed somewhat, but not much. Why do you look for such a specific example, Leon? Even when signed-out, I can still see both bottles. Does anyone else have the issue?



You'll probably have to save pic on your computer & change format of pic to JPEG, It's probably saved in some funky oddball format my computer can't read. Why look for a Specific example? Because with such a small time period run it's probably a tough one. Since I don't have the Bob Kay Michigan beer label book I don't know if it's in the book. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

An Ebay auction that no longer has pics says that the bottle auctioned isn't in the book. 
Can you see it?


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 1, 2014)

OK, I see it now. It's in a png format unfortunately. From the looks of it, it appears to be a Pre Prohibition bottle & the perforated #'s in label could be the date which appears to be 5? 14 12. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Excellent. In my quick search I didn't realize it was actually from 1912--3/14/12
"Extremely Rare !!!!!!!Muskegon Brewing Co. (Meeske Bros.) Paper label 12 .oz size bottle This bottle has both neck and bottle label Also under the paper label is embossed letters reading (Muskegon Brewing Co.) This bottle is dated (3/14/12)" http://www.worthpoint.com...label-michigan-mich-mi


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 14, 2014)

"WF&S / MIL _ Northern Glass Works _ 1896-1900" Looking for something else, I saw this-- now I'm confused. I thought they went out in the 1930s???


----------

